# need help with cbe tek hybrid 3 pin. sighting in properly



## hiredgunskamp (Sep 29, 2012)

i have the bottom pin dial in at 30, thats it, i want to make sure i get it perfect, need a lil help


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a tek hybrid 5 pin and am pinned out to 100 yards. Easy to set this sight but you haven't really asked a question. What is it exactly that you need help with? Are you trying to set your third (lowest pin) at 30 yards and then have the sight adjust? What do you need?


----------



## hiredgunskamp (Sep 29, 2012)

i want the most optimal setup for this sight, i have the lower pin set at 30yrds, how do i set the rest up, or is there a better way besides the way they instruct it


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

"Optimal" depends on you and your setup. 

I'm surprised you have the bottom pin of a 3 pin set at 30 yards though. 

I have mine 20-30-40 and I set the 40 up as a slider with a full tape. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiredgunskamp (Sep 29, 2012)

instruction said set the bottom pin at 30, then 60 with the slide


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

You can do whatever you want to with it....that's kinda the beauty of a multi-pin slider.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hiredgunskamp (Sep 29, 2012)

i got it, thanks for the help


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Exactly. My five pin is set 20-30-40-50-60. I keep the 60 pin (lowest) as close to the level as I can that way I can get the most travel out of the housing before I get fetching contact. So I have a mark on the sight for 60 (home) and then my bottom pin becomes what I base all my further distances with. So every mark after 60 corresponds to the bottom pin. Right now I've marked out to 100 yards but should be able to squeeze 115-120 or maybe a little more before fetching contact. All in all a pretty well thought out sight. You should be very happy with it


----------



## hiredgunskamp (Sep 29, 2012)

i figured with the 3 pin would be best to go 20, 30, 40 home pin, although you rarely get a 80+ yrd shot where i live but its nice to know i can reach out there if i ever need it


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I practice at 80-100 yards that way 60-70 feels easy, by comparison. My goal is to be able to shoot double (for practice) what I will consider a safe shot to take on an animal. That's why I'm pinned to such a great distance and that's also the beauty of this sight


----------

